# Thoughts?



## kris stratton (Aug 6, 2015)

I decided to make a pen for the surgeon that took care of my wife.his favorite color is pink for breast cancer(I asked the receptionist to find out as this will be a surprise gift).so I wanted to use the cholla for the pen and then debated on a stand for his office,so my question is do you think the mixing of mesquite burl and a cholla pen set work ?i must say I have mixed feelings on it?i lean more on the like side but it never hurts to get a few opinions.thanks all,Kris.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 6, 2015)

I think they compliment each other very well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 6, 2015)

I like it! I think the stand and pen complement each other very nicely. This should be a very well received gift. Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks very nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 6, 2015)

They are both artwork in themselves and do go well together. Nicely done Kris !!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 6, 2015)

Great work! I think that they compliment each other well - especially with both having the pink casting in them. The dark base sets the pen off and makes it stand out, but is also very nice so you're not even going to be tempted to just toss it in a closet to collect dust. I think if you went with a lighter colored base, then the pen would just blend in and not stand out so much. Nice work - I vote for it being a winning combo of stand and pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 6, 2015)

I think if the base had been the same material the pen would get lost. The contrast makes it stand out.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2015)

I think he's going to like it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 6, 2015)

I think it makes a great combination. I agree with Matt, the dark Mesquite makes the light cholla pen stand out and the pink casting ties them together. He's going to love it! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 6, 2015)

How do you have mixed feelings about THAT?! That looks perfect together!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks great to me! Mission accomplished and a really nice gesture. I think some folks underestimate how much things like this are appreciated by folks in the medical community... I can promise you that the surgeon is gonna love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 6, 2015)

as stated by everyone above, is an outstanding gesture, looks extremely nice, and the darker base compliments the lighter pen perfectly
well done Kris

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks great from here.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2015)

Works perfectly! Both are gorgeous but together they really compliment each other.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 7, 2015)

@kris stratton, great job. I don't have much to add, they look great together!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 8, 2015)

Kris 
It looks great together. the doc will love it


----------

